# OM, Completed



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

This is the finished OM....Mahogany sides and back...Englemann top.


----------



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice work Lab123. Really nice clean looking lines.

Just curious as to where you get your supplies? I live on "The Rock" and don't know of anywhere local to purchase materials for guitars so I have been looking online.

Cheers


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Most of the material comes from the States....LMI and Stewart Mcdonald...Here in Canada there is High Mountain Tonewood....Guitarwood.ca that I also deal with from time to time....Woods are expensive so shop around for the better price....Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOO..... G>>>>>A>>>>>>>SS>>>>>>> 

Is there a 12 step program around here ........... 

Tell/show me the wood binding. You make it?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOO..... G>>>>>A>>>>>>>SS>>>>>>>
> 
> Is there a 12 step program around here ...........
> 
> Tell/show me the wood binding. You make it?


LOL....Not sure I understand the question....I started using plastic bindings and really didn't like the look of it...I now use wood bindings with a BWB purfling strip glued to bottom for that little extra something....The neck and the body is bound in the same way......I just had a set of big leaf maple back and sides from Blue Mountain Tonewoods sent to me...I plan on using Bloodwood bindings for this guitar and can only dream how good its going to look....The bindings are just simple strips of curly maple or what ever that I pre-bend on a bending machine..Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh " the bending machine"...... Just what I need more tools :smile:

Dare I ask..... how many hours?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

LOL.....Man ,there is no end to the tools and jigs....I made the bending machine but had to buy the heating blanket.....But it works so well ,its worth every penny....The actual building takes in excess of 150 hours....The finishing with French Polish is another 10-12 hours.....If I didn't love it I wouldn't do it...Take care, Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That's why my first build is ( are? ) electrics. Overdosed on four though. After 25 or so years building stuff I realized that I should have been a tool salesman.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

All your builds look fantastic. Dido for all. :bow:


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

my god lab!!!!! that thing looks awsome i love the inlay.wow


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice work! I dig the rather sharply-bent waist shape and the mini 22nd fret for the high strings. Those kind of details really set it apart.

Do you have a website, gallery or anything of any of your other work?


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Do you have a website, gallery or anything of any of your other work?


.
No website....Yet...I will try to get my son to design a website....He's good at that sort of thing....Thanks for the comments....I am trying to get the look that I want .....Just started using abalone inlay in my rosettes and it really adds to the whole look.....I have a dreadnought on the bench now getting the French Polish Finish....I will post a pic when finished.....Larry


----------

